# 3 month old "supposed to be orpington" - Roo or Pullet?



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Gin said:


> View attachment 42948
> View attachment 42949
> View attachment 42950


This gentle love has been such a joy. I really don't want to re-home. But we think Barbara-ghere may be Bob. I've asked before, but with updated photos at 3 months...thoughts?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> This gentle love has been such a joy. I really don't want to re-home. But we think Barbara-ghere may be Bob. I've asked before, but with updated photos at 3 months...thoughts?


looks like roo


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> looks like roo


It does doesn't it.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> It does doesn't it.


yeah...... it seems like lately there have been so many disappointing roosters. Oh well, I'm sorry you ended up with a boy! btw there is such a thing as a black orpington


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> yeah...... it seems like lately there have been so many disappointing roosters. Oh well, I'm sorry you ended up with a boy! btw there is such a thing as a black orpington


Yes. But he/she has feathers on her feet. Other than that he/she looks like an orp.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> Yes. But he/she has feathers on her feet. Other than that he/she looks like an orp.


that's weird..... maybe a mutt of all breeds?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh no way roo, there are no signs of saddle feathers, also looks like pullet, when my black chicken was a chick and when it was you chickens age it had the same size comb and now she is laying! I'm saying definite pullet!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

He is a cockerel.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh no way roo, there are no signs of saddle feathers


They have not grown in yet. Saddles do not come until 12-14 weeks. Also due to the trace amounts of chick down I would say this bird is a bit younger than 3 months.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> They have not grown in yet. Saddles do not come until 12-14 weeks. Also due to the trace amounts of chick down I would say this bird is a bit younger than 3 months.


Well she did say the bird was 12 weeks so saddles should be showing.
I'm still saying pullet.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

12 weeks is an average, not a guarantee. I've seen them come in as early as 5 weeks and as late as 16 weeks. The lack of them visible at this point does not mean this is a pullet.

Agree 100% with ChickenBiscuts, this is a cockerel. Waaaay too much comb and wattle growth for a 12-week-old pullet, plus those huge feet! I really don't think he's pure Orpington either, with that much foot feathering.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Sorry but I agree that’s he’s a roo. Those legs are super thick and the comb and wattles are the size of my girls combs and wattles, and my girls are 6 months old.


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

fuzzies said:


> 12 weeks is an average, not a guarantee. I've seen them come in as early as 5 weeks and as late as 16 weeks. The lack of them visible at this point does not mean this is a pullet.
> 
> Agree 100% with ChickenBiscuts, this is a cockerel. Waaaay too much comb and wattle growth for a 12-week-old pullet, plus those huge feet! I really don't think he's pure Orpington either, with that much foot feathering.


Yes. I agree with the feathering on the feet. It’s strange as this chicken came from a reputable farm and was not cheap. Oh well. 
And yes, the feet are thick.
But this chicken is a lot more docile than one of the older pullets


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Still just looks like a pullet honestly I am seeing nothing that says Cockerel, and yes the comb is big but that doesn't mean Cockerel.


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Still just looks like a pullet honestly I am seeing nothing that says Cockerel, and yes the comb is big but that doesn't mean Cockerel.


I love how you stick to your guns.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look closely at the second pic. Look at the Silkie closely. 

Gin, you need to explain that second pic a bit. I just realized his hand is palm down so your "girl" chose to sit there. 

BTW, good looking kid too.


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Look closely at the second pic. Look at the Silkie closely.
> 
> Gin, you need to explain that second pic a bit. I just realized his hand is palm down so your "girl" chose to sit there.
> 
> BTW, good looking kid too.


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi. Hope you are well. 
1. You said look closely at the silkie. Meaning? 
Are we still discussing gender? 


2. Barbara-ghere was sitting close to Jackson. He was petting her. When he dropped his hand, she/he perched on it. 

3. Thank you. I’ll keep the kid.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Am I seeing things or is the Silkie got its head cocked like one of Maryellen's birds looking to be fed? Good heavens, she's going to shoot me because I can't remember what they're called.

That's really sweet that "she" did that. And that he let her.

You mean to tell me he hasn't hit that phase yet where you try to give them away to anyone nearby?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> I love how you stick to your guns.


Yup, have to if that's what I think it is!


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Am I seeing things or is the Silkie got its head cocked like one of Maryellen's birds looking to be fed? Good heavens, she's going to shoot me because I can't remember what they're called.
> 
> That's really sweet that "she" did that. And that he let her.
> 
> You mean to tell me he hasn't hit that phase yet where you try to give them away to anyone nearby?


The dark Silkie (Myrtle) is our most expressive bird. She makes great noises. And her non-verbal communication is terrific. She definitely cocks her head. 

Yeah, "she" is sweet. And Jackson sat that way the entire rest of our chicken visit even though I am sure it was uncomfortable after awhile. 

Are you kidding?!?!? He's 16! And if he didn't have that sweet side you see in the photo, I put him on the street corner.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some of the feathered ones are just the best to have around. I had a couple like that. They made the whole chicken keeping thing more fun. 

And I'll bet his eyes stayed on the computer the entire time.

Soon the best part of him will be in the forefront again. I don't envy you the challenges at this point.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hen


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Gin said:


> View attachment 42948
> View attachment 42949
> View attachment 42950


Well, I heard a crow this morning. And guess what? It wasn’t my orpington. It was this fluffy fellow!!!!!! Total surprise.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow! Have any recent photos of him?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think she forgot the pic.


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow! Have any recent photos of him?


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Gin said:


> View attachment 43110


This photo is two weeks old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, this could be fun. How many boys do you think you have now?


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, this could be fun. How many boys do you think you have now?


I have no idea as I was convinced this guy was a girl. We had already named “her”. Ugh.
Our black Orpington is still a strong possibility. Thick legs, large comb and wattles. Our youngest lavender Orpington has thick legs too. And has the same confident personality as our black Orp. Also, it’s feathering is very different than our pullet lavender Orp. So. Maybe three of our six are Roos. Boo! And we like all of their personalities. Our silver laced that’s pretty definitely a hen has the worst personality of all. She acts like a rooster!


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

Gin said:


> View attachment 43112


This photo is a month old. But is has both lavender Orps. See how different their feathering is. The one on the right is a month older than the one on the left.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, we're still waiting on knowing for sure who everyone is?


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So, we're still waiting on knowing for sure who everyone is?


Most definitely. Still hoping my black Orp is a hen with thick legs and large head dressing. 😂🤣


----------



## Gin (Sep 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So, we're still waiting on knowing for sure who everyone is?


Do two Roos normally hang out like those two on the couch?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, they can. Especially when they're younger. Once they settle who is top dog they can cohab together quietly for the most part.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> View attachment 43110


He's beautiful!


----------

